# how far have u drivin on 13's



## loco818 (May 24, 2011)

Just wanted to get peoples input on this subject thinking about driving my towncar on 13's to Az any issues I should worry about besides gas/mileage at most I drive my car a good 50 miles a day but never 430 miles in one shot


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I rolled my caddy from Phx to LA. On 13s. No issues.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

rolled my cadi from la to the orgeon border. about 800 miles. no issues.


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

I rode my caddy for a year, over 8000 miles, just changed the fromt tires... No issues....other than a lot of biishes staring when i dip by....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

santa maria to san jose ,santa maria to sandiego in a 64.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

L.A to Phx, back to L.A. all in the same day...



:wave: sup Aaron


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

i drove to Ensenada BC from LA on 5 20 s SHOWTIME MINIS


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I rode my 83 Cutty on hydros & 13's from IL to AZ 1700miles/ 24hr. trip drove 12 hours then stoped at a hotel 4 the night to rest then drove 12 more till i got to AZ *


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


> I rolled my caddy from Phx to LA. On 13s. No issues.


OG true lowrider right there Luna..


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

that's a good haul right there!!! I bet you needed to hit a chiropractor after that one!!



Fleetwood Rider said:


> *I rode my 83 Cutty on hydros & 13's from IL to AZ 1700miles/ 24hr. trip drove 12 hours then stoped at a hotel 4 the night to rest then drove 12 more till i got to AZ *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I did Kansas City to Louisville Kentucky and back. About 1300 miles when done. In a towncar on juice and 13's.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

graham said:


> that's a good haul right there!!! I bet you needed to hit a chiropractor after that one!!


Nope I had shocks on the back so that cuts down alot on the bouncing so it was not to bad, if you have the right springs & shocks on the back of the G-Bodys they ride pretty good.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I drove my 63 that was juiced on 13's from ft. knox ky to just outside of pittsburg pa. almost 500 miles i believe


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Twonpas said:


> I rode my caddy for a year, over 8000 miles, just changed the fromt tires... No issues....*other than a lot of biishes staring when i dip by*....


*LMAO!*


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Albuquerque to Seattle and back, 3000 miles. Albuquerque to Los Angeles and back 1300 miles. Albuquerque to Denver and back 900 miles.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *I rode my 83 Cutty on hydros & 13's from IL to AZ 1700miles/ 24hr. trip drove 12 hours then stoped at a hotel 4 the night to rest then drove 12 more till i got to AZ *


rider shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lord Duez said:


> Albuquerque to Seattle and back, 3000 miles. Albuquerque to Los Angeles and back 1300 miles. Albuquerque to Denver and back 900 miles.


rider shit


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Twonpas said:


> I rode my caddy for a year, over 8000 miles, just changed the fromt tires... No issues....other than a lot of biishes staring when i dip by....


Wudup GAMER. How's that Texas life bro. Call me when u get a chance.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Drove 114 miles to paramount,ca. Then 114 miles back to daygo. Went up there on wires with fresh meats... Came back with wires on wires. :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

from long beach to vegas and back......twice....solo bolo

l.a. to san diego and back, a few times...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

loco818 said:


> Just wanted to get peoples input on this subject thinking about driving my towncar on 13's to Az any issues I should worry about besides gas/mileage at most I drive my car a good 50 miles a day but never 430 miles in one shot


you should be ok if you got a good motor. make sure all your fluids are topped off. make sure your rims are on tight. raise the car to level and go. going across the desert highway isn't as bumpy as the city. its a lot smoother. from L.A. to PHX its about 5 hours if you're doing about 80 in a daily driver.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

drove mine from south san francisco to moreno valley to tijuana and back no problems in the summer it was 90's going through the valley no problem..........


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

It's a car. Drive it. 13's or not. Use the right adapters, tools (LEAD HAMMER-TIME!), check em on the first rest stop and roll em til they fall off (they won't, atleast not without an axle or splndle attached to it!) I've gone ANYWHERE I've 1000+ miles a week in comute (my fleetwood odometer works or I'd never know I drive that far a week lol), Back and forth between cincy, indy, and lexington a few times, any weather. Good idea to have bout 60-75 p.s.i. in a linc on 155/80s though, it'll handle alot better alot effortlessly( no swerving tryna keep it on the road when its windy or over 60 mph.)


----------



## loco818 (May 24, 2011)

Made it up with no problems did a mini tune up before I left spark plugs and wires oil change and air filter added some Lucas to the gas n Tranny n managed to get 22mpg all the way car was smooth as can be , as far as Psi Shit I didn't think I could go so.high I been rolling around with 45 Psi


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Drove from hou tx to laredo mx and back on 13...


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> L.A to Phx, back to L.A. all in the same day...
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: sup Aaron


What up Mufasa.....how's it going ...ready for the first..


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

45 minutes on the freeway.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*WHATS EVERYONES EXTENSIONS ON THEIR UPPER A ARMS? AND DID THE TIRES NEED REPLACED AFTER A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MILES?*


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> 45 minutes on the freeway.


:roflmao: 

x2


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Cleveland to Toronto twice...no problems


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *WHATS EVERYONES EXTENSIONS ON THEIR UPPER A ARMS? AND DID THE TIRES NEED REPLACED AFTER A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MILES?*


1" ext


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Same here, 1" shimmed in so when its down it barely pokes and when it's up its perfectly straight. Ride around with the front almos tlocked up all of the time. Use tires about as fast as if I didn't have juice. I never 3 wheel or let my tires lower that 50 psi either.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Skim said:


> 1" ext





Lowridingmike said:


> Same here, 1" shimmed in so when its down it barely pokes and when it's up its perfectly straight. Ride around with the front almos tlocked up all of the time. Use tires about as fast as if I didn't have juice. I never 3 wheel or let my tires lower that 50 psi either.


*YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING... I WONDER HOW MANY MILES YOU GET WITH 1.5" AND MORE EXTENSION.... PROBABLY NOT MUCH HUH?*


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

VEGAS TO CALI AND BACK


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Had a club member take a car from Saginaw Mi. to Dallas Tx. on 13"s with no issue.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Cincinnati to Detroit and back. 95 towncar, six batteries. 80-90 whole way on the interstate. It's like 5 hours not sure about mileage. 0 problems.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Also, the town I live in now has a Cooper Tire factory. The guys I've met that work there say they take their cheapest tire line and test them with double the recommended weight and they don't fail til right at 200mph. Said they have to withstand that test up to 19-something or they consider the batch bad. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING... I WONDER HOW MANY MILES YOU GET WITH 1.5" AND MORE EXTENSION.... PROBABLY NOT MUCH HUH?*


I got about 2 to 4 thousand miles out of my front tires with 1.5 extension. The back tires still look great (full frame wrap, 2pumps, 8batts). I am planning on shimming my a-arms back, but didn't know how much since I do hop a little and my a-arms are not chained.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

from san fran to the valley 4 1/2 hr drive on treses bumpin oldies:thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

OGJordan said:


> Also, the town I live in now has a Cooper Tire factory. The guys I've met that work there say they take their cheapest tire line and test them with double the recommended weight and they don't fail til right at 200mph. Said they have to withstand that test up to 19-something or they consider the batch bad. Thought that was interesting.


Cooper Trendsetters were the shiznit!
Speaking of tires and the shiznit, I rolled my lady's Caddi from the top of Idaho>Montana>Utah>VEGAS>San Bernadino>Crenshaw Blvd.>then the 101 back up North>Sacramento>Reno>Idaho on a family trip through-out a few weeks on some hankooks. Longest stretch was a 21 hour cruise. Did the same trip multiple times w/ the S-10 on a set of 20" spokes several yrs back. Make sure you lube those adapters and bring 2 hammers, and some pandora, lol.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol, just remembered one of the trips, when I rolled the S-10 on those 20" wires, one of those bitches wasn't lubed enough, loosened just a few treads, then the adapter seized, so every time I stepped on the gas I could hear the adapter teeth grinding off. It was back in 2003ish, which was a year I was not giving a fuck, so I rode that bitch drunk 2 more states till I reached A-1 tire and wheel in Stockton where the china wheel was purchased through mail order, got a new adapter/knock-off, then I had a local fab shop torch that bitch off! Lol.:wow:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

383 miles from Texas City to Brownsville once or twice a month


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My old 64... San Francisco to San Jose (cruised around) to Oakland eat there ..........and then back to San Pancho. But no fucking 1k miles thats to much for me.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vancouver bc to Los Angeles in a regal
1100 miles straight shot south down I-5
3 guys in the ride, no lifts though
And 1100 miles back


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

6 or 7 blocks not far because i keep it registered pno


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

750 miles with my monte from just outside Toronto to Montreal and back.
2 pump 6 batts


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

LOS ANGELES TO WISCONSIN ON 13s ALL DAY MY OLD 79 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX JUST BUSTED A RADIATOR HOSE, 1 INCH TUCK


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

10 hours there blew a tire:angry: lucky i had a spare 13 10 hours back drove from southwestern missouri to western kentucky and back on 13s and juice on my fleetwood


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

From the Bay Area to Las Vegas:










On my 64, on 13s, with the Top Down and My Lady by my side.*










No words to describe it, it was simply

Unforgettable......


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ that's a good story


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

Went from fresno to montery then down the old interstate 1 along the coast down to morro bay and back to fresno all in the same day. In a 79 cut on 13 supremes. Broke my alt belt on the 41 before ketelmen city. Watched people pass like nothing with my 3 yr old even a dam pig pass us by. Only person who stop was a lady who's van was over heating. Walked about 5 miles and found a junk yard and pulled a belt off a car and fixxed mine and went on home.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> From the Bay Area to Las Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a sweet 64


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

550 miles from Florida to North Carolina dippin


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> that's a sweet 64


Thanks Cisco.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

FROM VEGAS TO THE MOON


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I drove from Everett,Wa to Miami,Fl on 13s Daytons no problem at all.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the farthest Ive driven was to Centralia,Wa from az for a family funeral..2800 miles(total round trip) this past august...no problems there and back on 13's...


----------



## Frankie1 (Oct 31, 2011)

^Dam thats far!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

what about 60s to late 70s models any long drives


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I drove my lifted 64 to Franks the other day, I'm in Maricopa and the shops in Phoenix so I'd say about 50+ miles one way. It was a nice drive full of thumbs up and people damn near breaking their neck..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ok whats the farest you have drove on 13s with extended a arms


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

The same amount that I just wrote, I have an inch and a half extension on mine.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HUSTON TEXAS


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

3 1/2 hours one way to a picnic in VA


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

payfred said:


> 3 1/2 hours one way to a picnic in VA


PROPS homie! how did she handle


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

payfred said:


> 3 1/2 hours one way to a picnic in VA


Dont forget the 9 hr drive from Orlando homie.


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

Frankie1 said:


> ^Dam thats far!!:thumbsup:


Tulsa ok to Chitown
snowing in chitown
But had to see my baby girls for christmas
92 towncars ride smooth on ice n 13's


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i31/foolishinvegas/1327359034.mp4 

.. 160 miles round-trip from Vegas to Mesquite NV for a show! on 13's and 520's 

(sorry, this is the only way I know how to post the link).​


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

.TODD said:


> PROPS homie! how did she handle


Just as a Cadillac should homie and thank-you 


low4ever said:


> Dont forget the 9 hr drive from Orlando homie.


Oh yes of course! That's on the page before this one 


FoolishinVegas said:


> http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i31/foolishinvegas/1327359034.mp4
> 
> .. 160 miles round-trip from Vegas to Mesquite NV for a show! on 13's and 520's
> 
> (sorry, this is the only way I know how to post the link).​


:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

I DROVE MY 98 LINC FROM DALLAS TO MIDLAND AND TO LUBBOCK AND BACK TO DALLAS IN ONE WEEKEND 
ON 13's 3/4 ext-arms no problems


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Drove my 62 impala chrome undies 1 inch extended arms 10 batts 3 pumps wrapped frame 13'z the whole works..... 350 miles....


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Long Beach to Vegas on 13s


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Drove from central TX to West TX then back (4 hours non stop) on dros n a two inch extension no problems


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Drove all the way to spokane from frisco and back


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> ok whats the farest you have drove on 13s with extended a arms


all the way to spokane and back and down to san diego and back


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

AFFILIATED MONTE said:


> 750 miles with my monte from just outside Toronto to Montreal and back.
> 2 pump 6 batts


with extendened arms


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

From Whittier,Califas to Los Banos,Califas


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

From out here in the Inland Empire, CA to Mesa, Arizona a couple of times on 5 20s size 13s and juiced back in the mid 90s :h5:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

GM RIDER said:


> From out here in the Inland Empire, CA to Mesa, Arizona a couple of times on 5 20s size 13s and juiced back in the mid 90s :h5:


I remember those trips. They were approx. 330 miles one way.


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

Drove my homies 94 linc on 13s 3" extension from the Mo. Ark boreder back to St.Louis , need tires real bad after that lol


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Over 800 miles in a 95 Fleetwood, 2 pumps, 6 batteries, and 1" extensions. Cleveland to Niagara Falls to Toronto for a picnic and back round trip.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

ha ha haaaa my lil 3hrs aint shit!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I did Ohio to Tampa Florida and back in my Orange blazer back in the day


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 511264
> Over 800 miles in a 95 Fleetwood, 2 pumps, 6 batteries, and 1" extensions. Cleveland to Niagara Falls to Toronto for a picnic and back round trip.


and it aint the first time!!! mad props to Cadillac Tom! thanks for comin out bro!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

LOS ANGELES TO PHOENIX ON 13s 8 BATTS 2" A ARMS AC BLOWING IN THE SUMMER TIME ON A BIG BODY CADI
LOS ANGELES TO FRESNO ON 13s 8 BATTS 1 1/2" A ARMS ON A 90d FLEETWOOD


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

LOS ANGELES TO SAN DIEGO 97 TOWNCAR FULL FRAME CHAINED STRECHED BELLY AND 2" A ARMS 18 BATTERYS HOPPED IT AND DROVE BACK TO LOS ANGELES


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 511264
> Over 800 miles in a 95 Fleetwood, 2 pumps, 6 batteries, and 1" extensions. Cleveland to Niagara Falls to Toronto for a picnic and back round trip.


HAHA wassup tom... well i made it i hr from buffalo to toronto...got a flat on left rear. got another tire, made it 20 min and pass side blew other than that, i've been back and forth from buffalo to toronto 3 times this year (2hrs each way) with no problems. but sat kicked my ass


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

This a crazy thread i have drove 400 miles 1 way and 400 miles back with brand new knock offs made the trip just fine untill i made it home went to the car wash washed the car and wheels went to pull out and 1 of the wheels fell right off the fucked up thing about this is cool cars put them on only to find the adapters were put on the wrong sides i was like no way i rode that far with kids in the car and made it home unreal i called cool cars and they denied it of course needless to say i will never roll a set of knock offs bolt on's for me homyz


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lonnie said:


> This a crazy thread i have drove 400 miles 1 way and 400 miles back with brand new knock offs made the trip just fine untill i made it home went to the car wash washed the car and wheels went to pull out and 1 of the wheels fell right off the fucked up thing about this is cool cars put them on only to find the adapters were put on the wrong sides i was like no way i rode that far with kids in the car and made it home unreal i called cool cars and they denied it of course needless to say i will never roll a set of knock offs bolt on's for me homyz


THATS MESSED UP....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

me and my club brother just drove to tulsa and back to the individuals picnic 6 hours each way including the weekend of cruising. 2nd year in a row. 100 degrees no ac im about done with that shit lol. my 64 rag and his 63 hardtop.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Skim said:


> me and my club brother just drove to tulsa and back to the individuals picnic 6 hours each way including the weekend of cruising. 2nd year in a row. 100 degrees no ac im about done with that shit lol. my 64 rag and his 63 hardtop.


NO AC IN THE '4?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

When I lived in central cali, I drove my 85 cutty on 13s with a v-6 from coalinga, cali to ontario, cali and back atleast once a month for about a year and a half. Its a good 4 hrs 30min one way on 13s.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

ive been driving mine for 3 yrs and this is the first time ive had a problem... what do you think kills em? wrapped frame? stretched over 7"wide rim ? tire psi?


what psi you guys runnin?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

bad tires period. bald, dry rotted(especially) overloaded and over filled. But if you got NEW 155/80's with a good alignment you can ride anywhere. 

this for 2 hrs everyday just going and coming from work, plus I cruised faithfully and maade all the dr.appointments, store runs, etc.
before that in a 84 coupe on the same 13's..










Fast lane..










I run 55-60 psi


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I did Ohio to Tampa Florida and back in my Orange blazer back in the day


That's what's up, Pinky! Will you put the Impala on the road too?



lowrider_cutlass said:


> and it aint the first time!!! mad props to Cadillac Tom! thanks for comin out bro!


Thanks Brother! Anytime for my Canadian Brothers



westsidehydros said:


> HAHA wassup tom... well i made it i hr from buffalo to toronto...got a flat on left rear. got another tire, made it 20 min and pass side blew other than that, i've been back and forth from buffalo to toronto 3 times this year (2hrs each way) with no problems. but sat kicked my ass


Glad you made it safely, Homie! 



lonnie said:


> This a crazy thread i have drove 400 miles 1 way and 400 miles back with brand new knock offs made the trip just fine untill i made it home went to the car wash washed the car and wheels went to pull out and 1 of the wheels fell right off the fucked up thing about this is cool cars put them on only to find the adapters were put on the wrong sides i was like no way i rode that far with kids in the car and made it home unreal i called cool cars and they denied it of course needless to say i will never roll a set of knock offs bolt on's for me homyz


That's wild Man. Glad the family is safe.



Skim said:


> me and my club brother just drove to tulsa and back to the individuals picnic 6 hours each way including the weekend of cruising. 2nd year in a row. 100 degrees no ac im about done with that shit lol. my 64 rag and his 63 hardtop.


I would love how those classics roll!




westsidehydros said:


> ive been driving mine for 3 yrs and this is the first time ive had a problem... what do you think kills em? wrapped frame? stretched over 7"wide rim ? tire psi?
> 
> 
> what psi you guys runnin?


Pete, I ran 35 psi for the trip up. Don't know if it's right with all that weight, but I just followed what was on the sidewall.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

187PURE said:


> NO AC IN THE '4?


nope but Im seriously thinking about putting a vintage air kit in that shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> ive been driving mine for 3 yrs and this is the first time ive had a problem... what do you think kills em? wrapped frame? stretched over 7"wide rim ? tire psi?
> 
> 
> what psi you guys runnin?


55 60 psi. its weird cuz sometimes it looks like its not enough but if you go over the damn tire will get that death bubble


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

It was on 14's in my 94 fleetwood but it was from Fayetteville NC to Sacramento.2800 miles.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this was a little excerpt from this weekend tulsa individuals. everything was fine til I had a blow out and destroyed my rim. luckily I had a spare. gotta have one rim remade now  it looked like a taco sala shell maker. the fall asleep bumps on the side of the freeways what fucked up my rim when i pulled over.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

94capriceusaf said:


> It was on 14's in my 94 fleetwood but it was from Fayetteville NC to Sacramento.2800 miles.


thats a damn mission right there. My boy big bob with the green trey drove his 63 from San Jose to Dallas lifted. I thought that was a haul.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

My car had no AC either. Texas it started to get really freakn hot. But it handled the drive pretty well.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> It was on 14's in my 94 fleetwood but it was from Fayetteville NC to Sacramento.2800 miles.


Now that's a ride. How long did it take ya' homie?


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Now that's a ride. How long did it take ya' homie?


I made it in 4 days.Texas took forever.2 days in itself


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

It does my heart good to see some folks aren't scared to drive their cars. That's what we're supposed to do!


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

LowIndyd said:


> It does my heart good to see some folks aren't scared to drive their cars. That's what we're supposed to do!


Worst parts of driving so far is the layer of bugs that you have to scrape off @ the end of the drive & rock chips to your bumpers


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yessir. You were definitely rolling. That's whats up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

94capriceusaf said:


> I made it in 4 days.Texas took forever.2 days in itself


you must have took I 20 or I 10 cuz that shits forever


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

94capriceusaf said:


> Worst parts of driving so far is the layer of bugs that you have to scrape off @ the end of the drive & rock chips to your bumpers


U should have got a bug shield lol.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Skim said:


> you must have took I 20 or I 10 cuz that shits forever


I took 20 until it ends @ the 10 then 10 all the way to Cali. In between Odessa & El Paso is absolutly desolate


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

slangin cardboard said:


> U should have got a bug shield lol.


Some of these bugs sounded like rocks hitting the car until they explode all over the windshield


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> ive been driving mine for 3 yrs and this is the first time ive had a problem... what do you think kills em? wrapped frame? stretched over 7"wide rim ? tire psi?
> 
> 
> what psi you guys runnin?


in my opinion, its just the nature of the beast... 13" tires on a car that technically has no business being on tires that small, then add the weight of a wrapped frame, a setup in the trunk, and highway speeds, on a hot day, with high tire pressures. it surprises me that we don't blow tires a lot more often actually


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

14'S on a 68 rag from Jackson, Ms to Sturgeon Bay, Wi twice a year for 3 years, no problems except only finding country radio stations till I got a cd player, and jumping a curb at the Huck-Stop for an emergency butt explosion.


----------



## NEVER SLIPPIN (Jul 13, 2012)

i drive hundreds of miles on 155-8-13's


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

NEVER SLIPPIN said:


> i drive hundreds of miles on 155-8-13's


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they sell a special bug net that you can put in front of your car that wont scratch your paint,and save you time from scraping insects off your car.while in that long ride from state to state.And something for the windows too.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Do they sell a special bug net that you can put in front of your car that wont scratch your paint,and save you time from scraping insects off your car.while in that long ride from state to state.And something for the windows too.


yes the best thing you can get for that is the protective film from 3M. basically a clear vinyl sticker that goes on over your paint. costs a couple hundred bucks to have the whole front end of your car done... i think most tint shops offer that


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

94capriceusaf said:


> I took 20 until it ends @ the 10 then 10 all the way to Cali. In between Odessa & El Paso is absolutly desolate


I hated the tumble weed i didnt know it would scratch your car up never seen them til i got to tx


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

1982 regal 12 batt 4 pumps from Omaha Nebraska to Denver super show 8hrs each way had to stop by Roberts to get a new driver side front on the way back 1998


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

83lac-va-beach said:


> I hated the tumble weed i didnt know it would scratch your car up never seen them til i got to tx


For reals. the wind blows them out real fast & I was cringing when I couldn't get out of the way in time.


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> yes the best thing you can get for that is the protective film from 3M. basically a clear vinyl sticker that goes on over your paint. costs a couple hundred bucks to have the whole front end of your car done... i think most tint shops offer that


I wanted to try that but didn't have the $ at the time. I cleaned the bugs off every night I stopped but it got worse w/ the heat because they would be getting baked onto te paint like a bug cookie


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

drove my glasshouse on 13's from NC to Rio Rancho, NM, roughly 1800 miles i think. no probs, except getting pulled over in Arkansas for speeding cuz my speedometer wasnt hooked up


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> yes the best thing you can get for that is the protective film from 3M. basically a clear vinyl sticker that goes on over your paint. costs a couple hundred bucks to have the whole front end of your car done... i think most tint shops offer that


Thanks for the advice and I heard you guys had a nice show too bad I missed it.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*​Tucson to Miami on 5.20's in 1994 in a fleetwood*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

4hrs one way on my glasshouse


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

LowIndyd said:


> It does my heart good to see some folks aren't scared to drive their cars. That's what we're supposed to do!


:yes:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

i actually drove my caddy from alabama to ohio back and forth about 4 times and i moved to florida from ohio and came back the florida trip 1 way is 1400 miles and the bama trip is about 750 miles but my daytons held up caught my first flat on my way up to ohio last month from florida luckily i had a spare


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

drove my ice cream truck from cleveland to euclid about 2000 miles


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Minnesota to Chicago on 13's..........Wasn't to bad at all.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

motecarlosean said:


> drove my ice cream truck from cleveland to euclid about 2000 miles


does your truck have juice?


----------



## Gabriella95 (Jul 25, 2012)

Your forum is one of the best I've seen your posts and especially your writings are very interesting.


Voyance gratuit


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> Thanks for the advice and I heard you guys had a nice show too bad I missed it.


NP homie! next year will always be there! actually its 2012 so maybe not hno:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *​Tucson to Miami on 5.20's in 1994 in a fleetwood*


:wow:


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

Drove from Los Angeles to FT SILL OK NO PROBLEM


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> yes the best thing you can get for that is the protective film from 3M. basically a clear vinyl sticker that goes on over your paint. costs a couple hundred bucks to have the whole front end of your car done... i think most tint shops offer that


just maker sure it stays tight and flat... the orange regal had that done on the trailor and it started to let loose and rubbed the clear in a couple spots


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad to hear theres still folks out there that arent scared to drive an cruise there lowlow cars around an drive there lowlows to out of town to long disstance carshow thats the way its supost be non of this trailor queen bull shit drive your shit an enjoy it you only live onces get rid of those trailors fuck a trailor queen much props to everyone out that drives there lowlows around


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Glad to hear theres still folks out there that arent scared to drive an cruise there lowlow cars around an drive there lowlows to out of town to long disstance carshow thats the way its supost be non of this trailor queen bull shit drive your shit an enjoy it you only live onces get rid of those trailors fuck a trailor queen much props to everyone out that drives there lowlows around


I couldn't agree more!!:h5:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Glad to hear theres still folks out there that arent scared to drive an cruise there lowlow cars around an drive there lowlows to out of town to long disstance carshow thats the way its supost be non of this trailor queen bull shit drive your shit an enjoy it you only live onces get rid of those trailors fuck a trailor queen much props to everyone out that drives there lowlows around


X2 homie


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

The Scientist said:


> :wow:


*
didnt know any different back then, was never a worry if id blow a tire was just "get up and go" carton of smokes like 600 bucks cash and some tapes to bump too..lol. no cell phone,... no triple A, simple life then*


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> didnt know any different back then, was never a worry if id blow a tire was just "get up and go" carton of smokes like 600 bucks cash and some tapes to bump too..lol. no cell phone,... no triple A, simple life then*


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

:loco:


hood_starra said:


> X2 homie


x3:loco:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

:drama:


----------

